# types of colombians



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 15, 2009)

Are there black and white colombians as well as goldens? Or are they just different names for the same thing?


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 17, 2009)

:feba


----------



## FoxxCola (Apr 17, 2009)

As far as I know, there are both. I am by no means an expert though


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 17, 2009)

There are two true types, Colombain Black and Colombian Gold, there really is no such thing as a Colombian Black and white, the white part was added to confuse them with Argentines when they are being sold. They are the same animals, both Golds and Blacks, they are just a different color phase.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 17, 2009)

awesome, thanks. there are people in my area selling colombians as argentines. i just wanted to have as much info as possible before i go and try to set them straight.


----------



## OTTO (May 21, 2009)

I hope that can help you

Ã?Â¢Ã?Å?Ã?Â»The gold tegu, also known as common tegu, black tegu and Columbian tegu, is a species of tegu. Its scientific name Tupinambis teguixin was long believed to apply to the Argentine Black and White Tegu which is now T. merianae

Gold tegus grow to around 80-110 cm with a glossy body, powerful limbs and a thick tail. They have many black and gold stripes down their body. Gold tegus live in the tropical forests of northern and central South America. They feed on insects, invertebrates, small mammals, reptiles and birds,as well as fish. They are also very good pets.


----------



## cadies (Aug 12, 2009)

i know a little difference between colombian and argentine ..

the colombian have one big scale between the nose hole and the eye ..
and the argentine avec ine big too .. but seperate on his middle

THAT TRUE ?????


sorry for my english io'm french hÃ?Æ?Ã?Â©hÃ?Æ?Ã?Â©


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 12, 2009)

yes that is true, columbians usually have 1 loreal scale and argentines have 2.


----------



## cadies (Aug 12, 2009)

i'm not too stupid hahaah thats great only for one week of studying loll

i only need practice with english .. it's not easy to write perfectly to let u all understand me ..

it's more easy to speak french .. but .. it seems to be rare .. here ...


----------

